# I think I finally caught them all.



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Hit the beach again this morning to give it another try since the rain messed me up Saturday. It started out great with reds and drum one after another and nice whiting as fast as you could get a shrimp in the water, I even caught a bull red on my whiting pole, but by 10:30 the everything shut down. We fished until dark and never got another bite, so I assume I must have caught every fish in Sargent. Hopefully a fresh batch will move in before I come back down and I'll start all over again.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

more


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Awesome pictures, looks like you had a blast, yes sir.


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Really cool pics and some seriously good fishing. Looks fun.


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

Good job Chum! Nice pictures


Artist formally know as Team CGR...


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I got chaffed just looking at your pictures.Now get the sand outcha shoes n get ready to go back to work .j/k


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Epic day on the beach!! A job well done.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Sweet trip. Too bad I missed your call.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Sweet trip. Too bad I missed your call.


Ha, I tried to get you to come down Friday. The big ones are finally starting to show up, you need to go get some while the getting's good.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Great trip!!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Much needed salt therapy, when are you going back?


----------



## Dhn121 (Aug 15, 2014)

Wow, that is some good time. Waiting for a day to get my lines wet


----------



## C-Man87 (Jun 25, 2014)

No shark attacks lately? HAHAHA love em


----------



## Illbethere (Mar 11, 2015)

sharkchum, where do you get the live crab from?


----------

